# How does one get better at practice-drawing furry art?



## mcway (May 30, 2011)

This is my first thread and hoping this follows what the site expects of users like me when talking and replying to forums likes this.

I've been wanting to seek advice at how to get better at practicing and drawing furry/anthropomorphic beings and what are better methods at wanting to improve oneself.

Drawing isn't very much new to me. I've drawn alot in my teen years and got back to doing this a few years ago (now in my early 20s) and i've yet to even improve since Im doing my best to develop the motivation to continue and im hoping it isn't too late for me to try something like this out.

I have seen threads on here that teach how to do it & what steps that need to be done.

But I would like to know what acceptable methods and what type of time a day I could use to devote myself to practice. Cause currently I practice about an hour (Thinking about amp it to 2/3 hrs) a day drawing on a simple sketchbook and pencil.

And I do have hopes of wanting to develop atleast an amateur or pro level within 2 or 3 years. I know one does not become a master overnight or within a limited time.

So what can I do?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2011)

http://philintheblanks.com/blog/?p=546


----------



## Zydala (May 30, 2011)

I dunno sounds like you're on the right track to me. Draw from life, branch out and try new things (blind contour, full greyscale pieces, etc) and just keep at it. Having the motivation and just sticking to drawing a bit everyday if you can helps. Arshes posted a really great motivational piece that I think sums up the ideas you should keep in mind. So for now just stick with what motivates you, and if the fancy strikes you to try something new, go for it and don't be afraid of it!


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2011)

If you're aiming to be "pro" in 2 or 3 years, you might wanna do more than an hour of drawing every day. 

I also hope you don't mean "pro" at furry art, because that's not a very high goal to set for yourself. :V


----------



## Ilayas (May 30, 2011)

Your goal shouldn't be to be "pro" in 2 to 3 years.  Your goal should be to be better then you currently are.  What happens after you reason 2-3 years from now? Are you going to stop trying if you have or have not reached whatever you call "pro"?  If you want to be an artist even as a hobby you shouldn't set arbitrary time limits for improvement.


----------



## Jw (May 30, 2011)

You will not be a master in 2 years. Sorry to burst your bubble. Art is a craft that's learned over an entire lifetime. My art prof made a point that really struck me when he said it. 

"All the masters are dead when they earn that title. We still have work to do."

That being said, set realistic goals for yourself. Say you want to finish this sketchbook by X date and stick to it. How can you quantify what makes you a "master"? that is an unobtainable goal and you will fail it because it is not achievable. set quantifiable goals for yourself. Both in the short term and in the long term. 

If not, you will wallow in despair from not meeting your ever-shifting goal. No matter where you are, you have room to improve. expecting you will not have anything to improve on and becoming a "master" is doomed.


----------



## Zydala (May 30, 2011)

oh did they want to be a pro in 2-3 years? I don't think I picked up on that, whoops.

yeah it's a much much longer journey than that. There's no "end", there's only getting better for the rest of your time with art. Just improve for the sake of desiring to improve. No 'must be pro' in a couple years.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 31, 2011)

Post some of your work to start. Don't hesitate on drawing anything (be it backgrounds, full technical pictures, etc)  and practice all of it.  I improved pretty significantly over a period of about 5 years, starting from nothing. I filled about 33 sketchbooks in 4 years time. Better hop to it


----------



## xombiehamster (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's what I told the person who once asked:

Draw everything constantly.  Don't think too hard about it, just get it down.  Make it reflexive.  Art isn't like learning to read.  There's no point at which you can stop learning, and no point at which practice stops helping.  Draw what you see, and do it all the time.  What material you use doesn't matter in the slightest.  As long as there is a surface you can make marks upon you can work toward improving your skill.  Paper, canvas, plywood, through software, or on the window of a really dirty car - it absolutely doesn't matter how you do it.  So long as you keep working, never resting, never doing anything meaningless, you will improve.

OP, A time limit on how much you practice, and deadlines for your perceived success will only hurt you in the long run.  Make it the air you breathe.  Make it as important to you as your beating heart.  Art is a drug, so develop an addiction.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 1, 2011)

I am starting out drawing.
I been trying to just draw anything sometimes.  Just doodle something if cant thing of something.
Try to draw something from life, something you see.
I think its better to draw something even if you don't finish it. As long as one is drawing something.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 1, 2011)

mcway said:


> This is my first thread and hoping this follows what the site expects of users like me when talking and replying to forums likes this.



I'm not sure what that means but okay.



> I've been wanting to seek advice at how to get better at practicing and drawing furry/anthropomorphic beings and what are better methods at wanting to improve oneself.



Improvement is a good goal, you get better at practicing and drawing, by the obvious...
*practicing and drawing*



> Drawing isn't very much new to me. I've drawn alot in my teen years and got back to doing this a few years ago (now in my early 20s) and i've yet to even improve since Im doing my best to develop the motivation to continue and im hoping it isn't too late for me to try something like this out.
> 
> I have seen threads on here that teach how to do it & what steps that need to be done.



Doesn't matter if it's new or not, seeing is not doing. You get better by doing, and doing lots of it. Particularly I don't care if you have seen the threads, are you doing the exercises. I don't care if you think you've drawn a lot, are you drawing more to get better? After all, is it not the problem that you want to improve? The answer is simple, draw more and practice more. That solution however, is not easy if you don't dedicate yourself too it. 



> But I would like to know what acceptable methods and what type of time a day I could use to devote myself to practice. Cause currently I practice about an hour (Thinking about amp it to 2/3 hrs) a day drawing on a simple sketchbook and pencil.
> 
> And I do have hopes of wanting to develop atleast an amateur or pro level within 2 or 3 years. I know one does not become a master overnight or within a limited time.
> 
> So what can I do?


 
Acceptable practices, as the saying goes...draw from life. People have been doing this since the dawn of time - caveman paintings and all. They didn't need TV, Youtube, and the internet to get motivation and inspiration. These people have been drawing dragons and fantasy creatures before they became boiler plate stereotypes - they created those stereotypes!. That's why drawing from life is a great start. This doesn't mean eliminate other sources, but rather expand on them and learn to use those sources in moderation. You'll also have to continue drawing from imagination and split the time. 

Looking to get good in a few years? You need to spend 40 hours a week. Even then, it's not a guarantee. Yep, that means about 8 hrs per day, least 5 days a week. But more so, because you want to draw *every day*. That means also taking your time on drawings. There's none of this "Quick pose, quick sketches" crap people like to do or "speed paints" to supposedly make themselves better. *TAKE IT SLOW*. You become faster at certain things in due time. The quick sketches serve no purpose than develop bad habits.

Gestures are not quick sketches by the way, but the start of a drawing. 

Nothing new is here on your position. Although I'm sure this happened earlier, it seriously is crazy now how people come on the net thinking there's some hidden secret to art making and think people are bullshitting them when we tell them practice more.  They think there's some secret to all of this or think "Well I practiced enough" Nope, sorry you have to practice more.

You can visit the art sites where people take themselves more seriously, and read the techniques or tutorials on art site of the week or your flavor.

Seeing is not doing.

You want to get better at art and want to draw more, it's like Nike

*Just do it*


----------



## mcway (Jun 1, 2011)

Then try to apply myself more it is then. 

Im honestly not good & reluctant to post any sketches of mines since (I currently dont have access to anything that will allow me to upload any sketches) . But nevertheless... I'll keep applying myself and avoid treating it as if it were just a chore & love it as a hobby. I just started to developing a liking & loving some of my own created characters (Who doesnt?),  And I admit I would like to atleast get to an amateur level or get on par with most artists and such on here (There's some artist on the main FA I like and would like to be almost like them). But knowing it takes time and if I eventually reach said progress....why stop there when there's more room to make next times said sketch of a character look even better?

I admit before I draw I do spend a few moments thinking about what I'd like to draw, even though it doesnt turn out to it what I desired it to be. I'd finish it regardless...speeding on it or half-assing it is what I'd like to avoid.

I've seen people a few years ago on Furaffinity & Deviant art start out bad, but got better within a few years or so.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 1, 2011)

mcway said:


> (I currently dont have access to anything that will allow me to upload any sketches).



http://www.walmart.com/ip/Canon-Computer-Systems-Inkjet-Photo-All-In-One/15167232  or http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lexmark-X2670-All-in-One-Printer-Scanner-Copier/12167615

Less then the cost of most video games. I don't know what your financial situation is but $50 is something any one can manage if they save up for a few months.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 1, 2011)

mcway said:


> There's some artist on the main FA I like and would like to be almost like them


 
This makes me dubious about your goals. Please don't try and copy styles, it's the wrong way to learn art. Learn the fundamentals - anatomy, proportions, etc. - and the style will come naturally after a while.


----------



## mcway (Jun 2, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> This makes me dubious about your goals. Please don't try and copy styles, it's the wrong way to learn art. Learn the fundamentals - anatomy, proportions, etc. - and the style will come naturally after a while.


 
Since you brought that up. My reply is that I would never dare do anything like steal someone's style or characters and try and pass it off as my own (I could never touch something that isnt mine, not even if I were given permission)....I'd feel more comfortable taking the suggestions the users on this thread have given me such as practice, create my own style, apply myself with effort, create my own characters and try to get better at it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 2, 2011)

Instead of just admiring furry artists, find out what other arts those artists admire.

It's kinda like how everyone wants to be "Fallout" Craig Mullins...don't just try copying Craig Mullins, find out who influenced him artwise to be the guy he is.

This gives you much more diversity on how to improve because your knowledge of art has gotten that much bigger.


----------



## mcway (Jun 4, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Canon-Computer-Systems-Inkjet-Photo-All-In-One/15167232  or http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lexmark-X2670-All-in-One-Printer-Scanner-Copier/12167615
> 
> Less then the cost of most video games. I don't know what your financial situation is but $50 is something any one can manage if they save up for a few months.


 
Would using a digital camera to take atleast a photo of one of my practice sketches count?


----------



## mcway (Jun 4, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Instead of just admiring furry artists, find out what other arts those artists admire.
> 
> It's kinda like how everyone wants to be "Fallout" Craig Mullins...don't just try copying Craig Mullins, find out who influenced him artwise to be the guy he is.
> 
> This gives you much more diversity on how to improve because your knowledge of art has gotten that much bigger.


 
I get what your saying....just who is Craig Mullins?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2011)

Animal face on human body with fur.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 5, 2011)

mcway said:


> I get what your saying....just who is Craig Mullins?


 
Use google, I just gave you the first clue with "Fallout"


----------



## mcway (Jun 6, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Use google, I just gave you the first clue with "Fallout"


 
Oh, I'll look it up. 

Thanks.


----------



## mcway (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, It's been about almost a month or since my last reply and I'd hate for this thread to die early...But thanks for giving me some of the current advice, tips and  i've done some tad bits of research , I've still kept going and Im still enjoying what i've done, Im just halfway through my second sketchbook...I did post one of my old sketches on FA though and one part of me kinda regrets it, But i've yet to meet any problems. (Im fine with criticism & all.)

But I'd also do like to ask possibly a few more things since as a right now.

1.Would it be kinda okay to atleast use an alternative medium to show one of my sketches? (Like a borrowed digtial camera.), Cause i'd do like to point out Im not those types of artist that can afford anything.

2. What can I do to stay motivated?...Im still drawing but I dont think im doing things right & Im abit fearful of giving up again. (due to some factors but i'd like to save that on another thread)

3. What can I do to avoid the habit of drawing the same style of pose over & over?, Im trying to currently experiment with drawing a character in a different position and I admit i've yet to get into drawing a background theme for a character.


----------



## Eske (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, let me tell you right now that you will improve much faster if you actually show other people your work.  Not only will it give you a little extra bit of motivation to improve and push yourself further, but if you do it right (by asking and begging for feedback), you will actually receive valuable information from other people which will help you get better.  The mainsite isn't as good for critique, but here on the forums people are generally pretty willing to give feedback on your art.  Rather than giving vague basic pointers, we'd be able to give you specific information which you could actually use.  So post your sketches, it's important.

Now, on to the points you brought up.

*1.* Yes.  Why would that not be okay?  Do whatever you can to get your sketches onto the computer.  And even so, as was mentioned earlier, you can find an extremely cheap camera or webcam if you really want to.

*2.* As I said, posting your work will actually give you some (not a lot, but some) motivation to keep going.  It's scary and it sucks at first, but as you begin to improve people will begin to respond to your artwork, and you'll feel the motivation.  Try listening to music when you draw, and draw things that you love and want to express.  

Why would you be afraid of giving up?  Fear is for things you can't control -- you are the one who decides whether you give up or not.  So if you really want to become a talented artist, don't give up.  It's that simple.  

Try mixing up your art -- do studies for a few hours, where you try and draw things as realistically as you can, drawing exactly what you see (and it can be anything... people, furniture, animals, whatever.  It all helps).  Then the next time you draw, just draw for fun.  Just draw to your heart's content.  Then go back to studies.  Make it a cycle.

*3.* References.  This is what I meant by studies in the last section.  Go search for stock art on Deviantart, or ask a friend to model for you.  Practice drawing all kinds of cool unique poses as you study, then when you draw for fun you can start incorporating those poses into your work.  It gets easier with time -- drawing is basically just a matter of memorizing things.  You drill them into your head by practicing and comparing to real life, until you can draw things the way _you_ want.  

And as for backgrounds, honestly I'm going to say don't really worry about that for now.  When you get to a stage where you want to start making full scenes when you draw, _then_ you can worry about backgrounds.  For someone just starting out who has an interest in anthro drawing (as opposed to, say, landscape), I say just focus on the figure studies and drawings right now.  When you make a picture with a background, you shouldn't be drawing the figure and then adding in a background separately afterwards -- you'll get something that looks really awkward and out of place.  When you're just starting out, you're going to be so involved in getting the figure just right that you won't be able to think about a background scene at the same time, so just don't until you're ready.  It's the same philosophy I have with values and colour theory, but that's something for way in the future.  

So, I know you said you already had read about the basics, but I wanted to give you one last piece of advice.  It's what a lot of people just don't do, and you can tell.  Break down shapes before you add detail.  Take a look here for an example of what I mean: http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/How-to-Draw-Pepe-Le-Pew-pepe-le-pew-756207_640_376.gif  Totally swiped that off google, but it demonstrates my point.    Start very simply -- don't think about clothing, just think about how the body is built in 3-dimensional shapes.  Once you've got that down, _then_ you can start adding facial features, clothing, fur, etc.  Seriously, it helps.

Anyway.  Sorry for that huge wall of text.  I hope you could find something useful in that mess.  <3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 5, 2011)

mcway said:


> But I'd also do like to ask possibly a few more things since as a right now.
> 
> 1.Would it be kinda okay to atleast use an alternative medium to show one of my sketches? (Like a borrowed digtial camera.), Cause i'd do like to point out Im not those types of artist that can afford anything.



Well yes, how else can you measure improvement? We can't see it you'll never know - we have to take your word for it.



> 2. What can I do to stay motivated?...Im still drawing but I dont think im doing things right & Im abit fearful of giving up again. (due to some factors but i'd like to save that on another thread)



Read the book Art and Fear - I also put a Inspiration thread in the Tutorials forum. The other thing some people need to come to terms with. Sometimes drawing to improve is not for everyone. I'm not saying give up, but just like there's a world of difference between a few friends gathering to play basketball vs people who play for the NBA. So if you ever go and ask higher caliber artists or professionals "how to stay motivated" most of them will look at you funny. This is their life's blood and for many how they pay the rent. It's motivation enough to enjoy the process and not the results. Hobbyists may enjoy the end result than the process. Others enjoy the process and achieve better end results.



> 3. What can I do to avoid the habit of drawing the same style of pose over & over?, Im trying to currently experiment with drawing a character in a different position and I admit i've yet to get into drawing a background theme for a character.



Draw different poses. Go out and draw what is around you and not just what is in front of your computer screen. That goes for backgrounds too. Also no reason to put drawing backgrounds aside because if anything, I'm going against the previous poster's advice and I'm telling you the sooner you do it, the better. The last thing you need to be are these moronic artists that cry "I can't draw a background". The number 1 reason they can't draw backgrounds is because they were NOT DRAWING BACKGROUNDS. They were doing the method of I'll draw characters first and then just neglecting backgrounds. Just like the only way to get better at anything is practice. Why would you put that aside? You also may learn you might like drawing scenes more than characters. 

When you draw a character, think SCENE and STORY. Your character is in a SCENE that is telling a STORY. This gives you an immediate idea of what background to draw vs "I am gonna draw kewl poses now"


----------



## stevegallacci (Jul 6, 2011)

What do you really want? To do cute "furry" portrait name tags as a little hobby? Request sketches at furry cons for some pocket change? Or more ambitious, a whole comic book's worth of material? Or if you really love art beyond the genre, any kind of illustration or graphic design task that might get thrown at you? 
Even if it ends up being little more than a doodling hobby, I'd recommend learning as much as you can about as many of the techniques, materials, and subject types as you can. If you hope to do any of this in any sort of "professional" level, being versatile as to both what and how you do the stuff cannot but help you in your job. 
In general, if you want to be serious, get into the habit of making art *what you do*, not an hour a day scheduled task, but that *thing you do* when you are not doing random stuff in life. And don't be afraid to waste a lot of paper.


----------



## Kamatz (Jul 6, 2011)

mcway said:


> im hoping it isn't too late for me to try something like this out.



Nope I'm sorry but it's far too late to start. Most furry artists, like Olympic athletes, start when they're very young :V

It's never too late to start drawing and get good at it. The question almost answers itself. Just keep drawing.


----------

